# I are learning PS.



## crkdshad (Jun 13, 2007)

Comments? Possible Improvements?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I didn't use a tut


----------



## Danieluz (Jun 13, 2007)

Personally, i think you should think of someway to make your nick blend better with the rest of the image.


----------



## corbs132 (Jun 13, 2007)

imho, looks AWESOME


----------



## crkdshad (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## ghettobob (Jun 19, 2007)

yeah looks really nice, I can see you changed the font in your sig. and it looks  awesome!


----------

